# Chicago Area Pet Photographer 1st Art Show!!



## PinkParrotPhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

A new pet themed photography and gallery in the Chicago area is hosting it's first "Art for Animals" show to benefit the ASPCA. If you live in the area please feel free to attend if you are a pet lover, art lover, photographer, artist or all of the above! 

It is being held Saturday, March 28th from 12:00-9:00 p.m.

Pink Parrot Pet Photography
415 E. Ogden Ave
Naperville, IL 60563

Come out to support local artists and a great cause!!
Find out more about the photographer and the studio at pinkparrotgallery.com.


----------

